
Australia Becomes First Western Nation to Ban Secure Encryption - djsumdog
https://www.extremetech.com/internet/281991-australia-becomes-first-western-nation-to-ban-secure-encryption
======
ChrisArchitect
from Dec 11 2018 with plenty of coverage

~~~
ChrisArchitect
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18636076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18636076)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18616303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18616303)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17949653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17949653)

